# Service/breaker panel capacity question...



## tenderton (Oct 12, 2006)

I would like to upgrade my breaker panel from one from the mid '70's with no main panel breaker to a new one with a main and increased number of breakers. I'm not exactly sure what size panel I can use. I found a label with a note "max 200A capacity" inside the breaker panel, but not sure if that is what my entrance capacity is, or just the box capacity.  I have #4 Al Type SE entrance cable coming into the panel. Can anyone tell me what the max size panel I can use with this entrance cable? I built an attached garage to my raised ranch home last year and need to get some power to it. Thus the need for more power and ckts. I'm in Western NY area near Buffalo. Thanks for any info anyone can provide.
Tim


----------



## petey_racer (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd say it is time to upgrade to 200 amps. 
If you have #4AL you do not have enough capacity for ANY new legal panel. You would need at least #2AL for even a 100 amp panel.

With a raised ranch, and a new garage, in today's world, without question I would reccommend a new 200 amp service.


----------

